# 3x Bodyweight Squats:are you interested?



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

I've said more than once now, that I'm not here for entertainment purposes. So rather than waste my time and yours, I'm putting up this thread to gauge the interest of certain members, who would be interested in achieving a 3x BW in the back squat. I fully understand that this will not be for everyone. By that I mean that there are certain groups of lifters who would not qualify for such an intensive squat program, such as the beginners and/or some of the intermediate lifters. My aim is to get you super strong in the squat, not put you in hospital!

I have two programs in mind, based on my own experience in Olympic weightlifting , as well as on what the world of Olympic weightlifting does do in the real world, instead of some written paper you may have stumbled across on the internet.

The lower frequency program would be based on squatting 5x/week, whilst the higher, (but not too high) frequency program would be based on squatting 8x/week. Again, this training structure in itself may cause some of you to be excluded from giving it a go, based on life outside of lifting, and/or simply for not having a need to excel in the squat at such a high level.

I am *not* here to challenge you, please understand that. On the contrary, I am here to take you to the next level in your squatting strength if that's where you really want and/or need to go..., if someone was to offer you an opportunity. Well, I am offering you this opportunity, for no reason other than to see you realise and conquer a particular hurdle, or for reasons only you know, it's none of my business.

Having just said the above, my business *is* to guide you properly by ensuring that you are one of those lifters who do indeed qualify for such an intensive squat training program. As I've alluded to previously (with the hospital bit), this is not some form of me challenging you here no, as I'm very much aware of how the ego plays its damaging part. So if you do qualify or not (based on the information I have of you), you'd either be welcomed to take part, or you'd be politely asked to first reach a certain level in squatting before you could participate in what I would be sharing with the forum (should there be any interest).

I am a real person (Fadi Chemaissem), and not some imaginary robotic machine sitting behind a computer screen playing games with you. I take my writing on the forum very seriously indeed, and all I ask is that you too do the same if you wish to take me up on my offer. I will start another thread, (with the full program) when we all get a feel of how we want this to proceed.

Finally (for this post at least), is that I'm very much aware that 3x BW back squat is not the end all be all for some of you, as 4x BW back squat ought to be the target if you use steroids and you do need to have a huge back squat for your particular sport. Olympic weightlifters do not need a 4x BW squat, however powerlifters might need it, you tell me.

You may ask me some general questions about the program here if you like.

I thank you for your time.

Fadi.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Id love to give this a go Fadi but ive had 2 ACL reconstructions on my left knee (1st middle 3rd of patella tendon and 2nd Cadaver graft) and 1 on my right (Hamstring graft). Im currently awaiting an osteotomy on my left femur as the cadaver graft failed 3 years ago. Right is good but the hamstring feels weaker than it previously was i.e I pull my hamstring more often.

Do you think there would be any way I could participate in this? Or do you think id just end up causing more damage?

If I cant, I hope you will run a similar program in the future that focusses on different movements that I could be involved in.

Thanks for your input on this forum. I always look forward to reading your posts (no ****)

:thumb


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

TinTin10 said:


> Id love to give this a go Fadi but ive had 2 ACL reconstructions on my left knee (1st middle 3rd of patella tendon and 2nd Cadaver graft) and 1 on my right (Hamstring graft). Im currently awaiting an osteotomy on my left femur as the cadaver graft failed 3 years ago. Right is good but the hamstring feels weaker than it previously was i.e I pull my hamstring more often.
> 
> Do you think there would be any way I could participate in this? Or do you think id just end up causing more damage?
> 
> ...


 Thank you Sir.

As for your question, the direct answer is no. Why not? Because the sheer volume, which would later turn into some very high intensity, would take its toll on your weakest links, i.e., the injuries you were good and honest enough to state in your post. I sincerely appreciate you doing that.

As far as writing a program for a different movement, sure why not. We may be able to do something with the overhead military press. Your shoulders would need to be fine for that one though. We may even do a 3x/week overhead press if that's not a frequency you've visited before.

Again, thank you for being you mate. I also do appreciate your posts on the forum.

Fadi.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i did a brief overview and linked all the relevant details to squat every day or Bulgarian light a few years back

im not saying this is your approach @Fadi65 but i can confirm ive seen high frequency squatting programs be brutally effective at increasing your squat

a friend of mine got excellent results running such a method and ive toyed with and heavily looked into it many many times but never ended up actually doing it

here's my postings on it for those that are interested (without hijacking fadi's thread)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/258014-squatting-every-day/?do=embed


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

swole troll said:


> i did a brief overview and linked all the relevant details to squat every day or Bulgarian light a few years back
> 
> im not saying this is your approach @Fadi65 but i can confirm ive seen high frequency squatting programs be brutally effective at increasing your squat
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate, and you're most welcome here Sir, you're not hijacking anything.

As far as squatting everyday... it would not be something that I would do or recommend. My experience in the sport of Olympic weightlifting, is a mix between both Bulgarians and the former Soviet Union. I take the best of both worlds, and leave the rest behind, based on reality on the ground.

Cheers.

Fadi.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Fadi65 said:


> Thank you Sir.
> 
> As for your question, the direct answer is no. Why not? Because the sheer volume, which would later turn into some very high intensity, would take its toll on your weakest links, i.e., the injuries you were good and honest enough to state in your post. I sincerely appreciate you doing that.
> 
> ...


 In for the military press. Shoulders are good!

Would the participants need to follow a caloric/macro guideline? Im currently cutting - plan is to keep on doing so until November - then il be transitioning into either a longer, lean bulk, or a shorter bulk with less emphasis on being entirely lean.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

TinTin10 said:


> In for the military press. Shoulders are good!
> 
> Would the participants need to follow a caloric/macro guideline? Im currently cutting - plan is to keep on doing so until November - then il be transitioning into either a longer, lean bulk, or a shorter bulk with less emphasis on being entirely lean.


 Actually, it's the other way around. I'll explain:

The caloric/macro intake of the participant, would be dictated to by the work load, be that of the high volume or the intensity type. For as high volume of work would see the participant's appetite for both food and napping increase, the high intensity phase of the program would see the lifter's appetite for food decrease, and his need for some seriously deep sleep increase. All these factors (which I will explain later on with the program), are determined by both; the phase of the program and the condition of the lifter at the time. I'd be expecting to see you yawning more often than not when the preparatory phase of the program begins. This preparatory phase (the very initial phase of the program if you like), is left in the dust by almost all lifters who aspire to gain some incredible strength once they progress into the second and third phase of the Mesocycle. One thing for sure is, I'll be doing my best to cover all the elements one needs to get the best out of the effort he is willing to put in.

As far as cutting (I take it that means being in some sort of caloric deficit) is concerned, it's not written in stone that the lifter would not gain strength, or that he would lose some strength if he loses few kilograms, or even if he's off his steroids' cycle. Many a time, a lifter can actually get stronger once he's off his roid cycle than when he was on it. Hard to believe for some I can appreciate that, but it's true. Granted it may not be true for all, but it's most certainly true, as I've seen it happen first hand. Sorry mate, I've digressed by a mile here I know.

What's the most you've ever pressed overhead (not talking weight, just frequency here), and were you ever following some form of structure, i.e. periodised method?

Cheers.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Fadi65 said:


> Actually, it's the other way around. I'll explain:
> 
> The caloric/macro intake of the participant, would be dictated to by the work load, be that of the high volume or the intensity type. For as high volume of work would see the participant's appetite for both food and napping increase, the high intensity phase of the program would see the lifter's appetite for food decrease, and his need for some seriously deep sleep increase. All these factors (which I will explain later on with the program), are determined by the both the phase of the program and the condition of the lifter at the time. I'd be expecting to see you yawning more often than not when the preparatory phase of the program begins. This preparatory phase (the very initial phase of the program if you like), is left in the dust by almost all lifters who aspire to gain some incredible strength once they progress into the second and third phase of the Mesocycle. One thing for sure is, I'll be doing my best to cover all the elements one needs to get the best out of the effort he is willing to put in.
> 
> ...


 Sounds good!

Im currently cruising on 125mg of Test E per week. Started using test in Nov last year when I was nearly 20 stone (combination of my appetite remaining from back when I used to be active/ low test / I think some slight depression maybe). Started straight in at 500mg per week but realised it wasnt having the desired effect, spoke to a few guys on here who recommended I diet on just TRT. Done that and im down to just under 16stone.

Most frequency was doing Push, Pull, Legs. So maybe once/twice per week? Using a log book and was just trying to beat last weeks numbers.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

s**t 3X bodyweight I'd like to say I'd be up for doing it. But damn though that's a lot of weight


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You're 20 years too late. I'm too old now.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

@Fadi65 I'd love to squat 5 times a week but my working nights means I do not get optimal sleep and I think I would struggle with recovery. My best squat is only 10kg short of triple bodyweight and I would love to get past it im currently back squatting only 1x per week with front squats 2x a week. I'd still like to see the programme when you post it up im always interested in learning about different approaches in strength training


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Something for who loves to increase their bench?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

I would be interested in this. :thumb


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Something for who loves to increase their bench?


 That ought to be very easy when it relates to the element of frequency. I've always kept my mouth shut and ears open whenever the subject matter been discussed, had specific powerlifting lifts as its main focus. Here, the bench press fits perfectly into that (specific) powerlifting lift. Based on that, the experts in the field (not I), say that performing the bench press twice a day every five days is the optimal approach to getting super strong in this lift.

So where do I come in, and how can I assist you in getting the most out of these two workouts?

Firstly, we have two elements to contend with here, namely the twice a day, and the periodisation method. My expertise lies with the application of periodisation. As for training twice a day every 5 days; I leave that up to people who are much more knowledgeable than I in the department of bench pressing. That means, if you have someone here on this forum, who would suggest to you that yes, twice a week bench would be the way to go (instead of the twice a day every five days protocol), then so be it, I'd listen to that person's advice on such matters. For example, this expert may tell you to bench press (say) on Monday and Thursday instead of the twice a day every five days approach,.

Irrespective of the approach you decide to choose for yourself, I'd be happy to help you with all the numbers that make up the total volume and/or intensity of work you'd be required to apply in your workout sessions..., all the way from sets to reps to weights lifted. All you'd need to do is put in the effort required of you; be motivated and disciplined enough to see yourself blast through your current bench press weights, taking them to a higher level.

That is all really; much easier said than done for most, except for the ones who want it most!

Fadi.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm not really sure here gentlemen, I need you to tell me please. Have I set the standards way too high with this 3x BW? If so, then we could reduce it to 2.5x BW or even 2x BW. Granted, most of you are probably doing that already, hence I set the standards high in the first place. However I did think of something for the ones who can only squat 3x/week, which I'd consider to be low frequency, yet would lead to somewhere...

Where would that somewhere be I hear you ask? How about 20kg/45lbs improvement in (say) a period of approximately 8 weeks? Would that be a program some of you would be interested in?

3x squatting sessions per week, over about an eight week period, leading to aapproximately a 20kg/45lbs increase on what you're currecntly doing. BTW, what I'm suggesting to you here, I myself have done before, so this isn't a case of , "hey mate, I think Fadi is using us as guinea pigs you know ...!", I would never do that to you.

Fadi.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fadi65 said:


> I'm not really sure here gentlemen, I need you to tell me please. Have I set the standards way too high with this 3x BW? If so, then we could reduce it to 2.5x BW or even 2x BW. Granted, most of you are probably doing that already, hence I set the standards high in the first place. However I did think of something for the ones who can only squat 3x/week, which I'd consider to be low frequency, yet would lead to somewhere...
> 
> Where would that somewhere be I hear you ask? How about 20kg/45lbs improvement in (say) a period of approximately 8 weeks? Would that be a program some of you would be interested in?
> 
> ...


 I'll bite mate, you caught my interest. What would you recommend for a current calculated max of 172.5kg on a 3-4XPW schedule (your choice) at a BW of 92.5kg. Would be genuinely interested in running it as I enjoy high frequency training.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

3 x body weight would be 369kg :huh:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> 3 x body weight would be 369kg :huh:


 You fat f**k


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> You fat f**k


 twice in 2 days now :boohoo:

im really really really tall does that count lol


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

My squat is what holds me back the most so I would be interested. Main issues for me is I can only train 3x per week and need to keep progressing on bench and deadlift as well for british finals in Nov


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> 3 x body weight would be 369kg :huh:


 Hi Stephen,

I'm sure you're aware that the lighter lifters up to (say) 105kg, can (and do) manage 3x bodyweight back squats, and it gets relatively easier to achieve a 4x bodyweight back squat and 3x bodyweight front squat as the lifters become lighter in bodyweight (say) a 60kg smashing a 4x bodyweight back squat, that a superheavyweight can only dream of.

So it's all about relativity Sir..., and if I was as heavy as you are now at 123kg, and getting under the bar with lightning speed and full flexibility and mobility whilst hoisting a mountain over my head, I can assure you I'd also be having something to be very proud of indeed.

BTW, the lifters I was alluding to above, all belong to the sport of Olympic weightlifting.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> I'll bite mate, you caught my interest. What would you recommend for a current calculated max of 172.5kg on a 3-4XPW schedule (your choice) at a BW of 92.5kg. Would be genuinely interested in running it as I enjoy high frequency training.


 Hi mate,

Not exactly sure what you meant by "calculated" weight. Are you saying that this weight is the projected weight that you think you could currently lift? If so, is that because you haven't done a 1RM recently? Not saying one has to do a 1RM just for the hell of it, as that would be silly in itself, since it lacks purpose.

So if all my assumptions re this "calculated" weight of 172.5kg is correct, my question to you now would be this: what was the heaviest you've squatted recently and when was that exactly? It's an important question, since all my percentages would be based on your "calculated" max weight instead of your actual max weight.

Thank you very much for your interest.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fadi65 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Not exactly sure what you meant by "calculated" weight. Are you saying that this weight is the projected weight that you think you could currently lift? If so, is that because you haven't done a 1RM recently? Not saying one has to do a 1RM just for the hell of it, as that would be silly in itself, since it lacks purpose.
> 
> ...


 155kg for 4 mate, I gauged that at a conservative 90% and based the calculation for my 1RM from there, I don't like to test too often as I find it counterproductive.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> 155kg for 4 mate, I gauged that at a conservative 90% and based the calculation for my 1RM from there, I don't like to test too often as I find it counterproductive.


 Fair enough mate. Please answer the following for me if you don't mind.

Can you see yourself squatting 155kg for 4x3? Or 160kg for 3x3? Or 170kg/172.5kg for 2x2?

I think the best way (apart from actually committing to a 1RM), would be to place that 172.5kg onto your trapezius and walk out with it. Let your brain tell you exactly what it feels like sitting high up on your traps. Please consider doing this the next time you have a squat session.

Thanks again mate.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fadi65 said:


> Fair enough mate. Please answer the following for me if you don't mind.
> 
> Can you see yourself squatting 155kg for 4x3? Or 160kg for 3x3? Or 170kg/172.5kg for 2x2?
> 
> ...


 Could have squeezed out an extra rep if I really wanted. That would have been pushing it though.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

RS86 said:


> My squat is what holds me back the most so I would be interested. Main issues for me is I can only train 3x per week and need to keep progressing on bench and deadlift as well for british finals in Nov


 Where are these finals being held mate?

If they're local to me on a day I'm off work I might come down and cheer you on/throw eggs at you depending how you get on! :thumb


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Donny dog said:


> Where are these finals being held mate?
> 
> If they're local to me on a day I'm off work I might come down and cheer you on/throw eggs at you depending how you get on! :thumb


 It's down London way I believe


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> It's down London way I believe


 Cheers pal.

Miles away from me London. Thank fcuk :lol:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> Where are these finals being held mate?
> 
> If they're local to me on a day I'm off work I might come down and cheer you on/throw eggs at you depending how you get on! :thumb


 Welwyn Garden City

7hrs for me to travel as I am up in Perth so I am currently pondering whether or not I go lol


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Welwyn Garden City
> 
> 7hrs for me to travel as I am up in Perth so I am currently pondering whether or not I go lol


 Thats one hell of a distance to travel pal.

I guess it depends on how well you think you'll do in it.

If you think you're in with a fair shout of bagging it then get yourself down!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Teol (Jan 26, 2017)

I would definitely be interested! I can manage a 2x bodyweight squat at 188kg and want to increase it. If you can help me add 20kg during a training cycle, I'll follow it!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> Thats one hell of a distance to travel pal.
> 
> I guess it depends on how well you think you'll do in it.
> 
> If you think you're in with a fair shout of bagging it then get yourself down!! :thumbup1:


 Dayle Longford will total over 800kg even on a bad day. I am targeting 700kg. In other words no chance :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TBH, I love big squats and big squatters (think Malanichev etc) but just cannot be assed watching a 55KG midget squat 180KG. I know the midget will squat more *BW than Malanichev but Malanichev is much more impressive IMO.

So, for me, it is all relative.

Also, I will not even talk about equipped lifting.






3*BW is impressive for anyone over 100KG IMO, the larger the BW, the more impressive.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> TBH, I love big squats and big squatters (think Malanichev etc) but just cannot be assed watching a 55KG midget squat 180KG. I know the midget will squat more *BW than Malanichev but Malanichev is much more impressive IMO.
> 
> So, for me, it is all relative.
> 
> ...


 I disagree I much prefer seeing this. IMO the lighter the BW the more impressive I find


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

if were posting favorite skweets then i still think robb phillipus belt only 412kg squat is one of the GOAT


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> TBH, I love big squats and big squatters (think Malanichev etc) but just cannot be assed watching a 55KG midget squat 180KG. I know the midget will squat more *BW than Malanichev but Malanichev is much more impressive IMO.
> 
> So, for me, it is all relative.
> 
> ...





herc said:


> I disagree I much prefer seeing this. IMO the lighter the BW the more impressive I find


 TBH I find it depends on the weight of the individual. Personally I like watching guys like klokov, ilyin, tuchscherer etc. good to watch simply because they fall into my respective weight category. It's all relative.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Fadi65, what are your best lifts mate? You say you competed in weightlifting IIRC? Was that IWF?


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> @Fadi65, what are your best lifts mate? You say you competed in weightlifting IIRC? Was that IWF?


 Did he not just say he coached former Olympic level athletes??

Although you would hope/expect an Olympic weightlifting coach to have done a bit himself too.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> Did he not just say he coached former Olympic level athletes??
> 
> Although you would hope/expect an Olympic weightlifting coach to have done a bit himself too.


 Guess we'll find out. lol


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> @Fadi65, what are your best lifts mate? You say you competed in weightlifting IIRC? Was that IWF?


 160kg in the clean and jerk, and 115kg in the snatch, at a bodyweight of 73kg back when I was between 17/18 years. As I wrote under my profile, I represented Australia at the World juniors back in 1984. I didn't say anything about coaching former Olympic athlete. What I bring to the table here is my own experience in the sport of Olympic weightlifting and later on bodybuilding. I was in the sport of OW for approximately 3.5 years, before exiting it prematurely..., over a fight with a Polish chef. It must've been the time I was having those large amount of daily calories. Silly, immature, and very fiery. Shot myself in the foot basically, but then again, everything happens for a reason, as I regret nothing.

For best lifts in the squat at the time, please do check my profile.

BTW, I only know of one weightlifting federation, and that's the IWF.

Cheers.

Fadi.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fadi65 said:


> 160kg in the clean and jerk, and 115kg in the snatch, at a bodyweight of 73kg back when I was between 17/18 years. As I wrote under my profile, I represented Australia at the World juniors back in 1984. I didn't say anything about coaching former Olympic athlete. What I bring to the table here is my own experience in the sport of Olympic weightlifting and later on bodybuilding. I was in the sport of OW for approximately 3.5 years, before exiting it prematurely..., over a fight with a Polish chef. It must've been the time I was having those large amount of daily calories. Silly, immature, and very fiery. Shot myself in the foot basically, but then again, everything happens for a reason, as I regret nothing.
> 
> For best lifts in the squat at the time, please do check my profile.
> 
> ...


 Good numbers. Excuse asking what federation, had PLing on the brain.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Fadi65 said:


> 160kg in the clean and jerk, and 115kg in the snatch, at a bodyweight of 73kg back when I was between 17/18 years. As I wrote under my profile, I represented Australia at the World juniors back in 1984. I didn't say anything about coaching former Olympic athlete. What I bring to the table here is my own experience in the sport of Olympic weightlifting and later on bodybuilding. I was in the sport of OW for approximately 3.5 years, before exiting it prematurely..., over a fight with a Polish chef. It must've been the time I was having those large amount of daily calories. Silly, immature, and very fiery. Shot myself in the foot basically, but then again, everything happens for a reason, as I regret nothing.
> 
> For best lifts in the squat at the time, please do check my profile.
> 
> ...


 Wow, 160kg clean and jerk at 73kg. I bow before you.

Something I look back and wish I'd learned was to Olympic lift back when I started out as I just use brute strength to pull weights up.

Sorry for going off topic, I can't back squat due to a bad back but used to often squat, bench and deadlift every Monday, weds and Friday for max strength gains. Obviously your programme would work better.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Something I look back and wish I'd learned was to Olympic lift back when I started out as I just use brute strength to pull weights up.


 I'm the same but I was blinkered with strongman it didn't cross my mind at the time.

I looked into it just recently but the closest one to me is about a 40 minute drive and then there's the price because it's a crossfit gym it's expensive.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Having some osteolysis problems on both shoulders , i have to stop weightlifting for months .

Now i'll only train legs , i was thinking doing it 3x a week but i've came across your thread.

I'm 71kg bw and can squat 155kg 1RM , i'm doing the 5/3/1 program but progress is really really slow , it looks like it's getting hard to get above this 155Kg with my bw.

I'm not natty but only use 250mg test E/w , which doenst really give me strength boost but only recovery boost .

What do you recommend for me ? i can train 6 times a week , legs only from now for at least 2-3 months.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Train harder


----------



## SiVoy86 (Oct 18, 2015)

I would love to give this a go I'm a heavy guy 120kg but can squat over 2 times bw going towards 2. 5 but never squatted mors than twice a week or less than 5 reps


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

SiVoy86 said:


> I would love to give this a go I'm a heavy guy 120kg but can squat over 2 times bw going towards 2. 5 but never squatted mors than twice a week or less than 5 reps


 It would be irresponsible of me to recommend you dive into a 5x/week or an 8x/week squatting program, before you have gradually increased your squatting frequency from the 2x/week that you've mentioned above, and to that of a 3x/week program, as I have outlined here/below:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/303329-fadis-squat-routine-1-3xweek-for-2x-to-25x-bodyweight-squat/?do=embed

If you have been squatting regularly, then there'd be no need to spend time performing weeks 1 to 3. You may start the program from week #4 onwards. Once you have done this program for about two cycles, you may then progress onto the 5x/week program which (incidentally), I have not put up on the forum yet.

So based on what you've written, your squatting strength is approaching the 300kg mark correct? Does your squat resemble that of an Olympic weightlifter; very high on the trapezius and all the way down, or do you use a different style of squatting?

I thank you for your interest.

Fadi.


----------



## SiVoy86 (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank you sir for your response I have decent form I position the bar mid trap so I believe this is low bar but get into the hole. Currently at 285kg I will go to the gym early on Saturday morning and video with the go pro when not too many people are around so you can assess form. I'm going to try the above programme for 2 to 3 cycles and see how I go. I also use knee wraps as I am a floor layer and want to ensure the longevity of my knees. I have squatted over 300 but It was strongman squats and to parallel at best so I stepped back to correct form and re group.


----------

